# onstar remote link app - makes no sense



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

strngz0731 said:


> grabbed a '12 cruze ls six days ago - yay!
> 
> 
> i had already come to terms with the tire pressure info being inherently unreliable, but i can't wrap my brain around this:
> ...


lifetime - that's the MPG average for the car's entire six day life so far, and the 129 miles is how many miles you have on the car, odometer reading.

trip A = is the current stats of your Trip A counter. I reset my Trip A every time I fill up.

Hope that helps.


----------



## strngz0731 (Jan 10, 2012)

but how can the tripometer read higher than (what i would think is) the odometer?
at the very least, shouldn't they be the same?
if i had inadvertently reset the trip that'd be an obvious reason for a difference, but the trip would be less based on when i reset it.
no?

rock on!
joe


----------



## strngz0731 (Jan 10, 2012)

although, i think maybe i figured it out.
if i did, the app - as backwards as it sounds - was feeding me correct information...
i just ran some errands, and noticed that the odometer read "129" and the tripometer read "129.6".
so, between the odometer not outputting partial miles and the app apparently rounding the odometer's 129.6 up to 130, what looked wrong was ironically correct...

rock on!
joe


----------



## jp375 (Nov 4, 2011)

I think the app is actually pretty cool. Especially if you have remote start. It is a bit slow to connect though. You can also upload directions to the turn by turn.


----------



## Darkside (Jan 7, 2012)

I also find the the information to be useless but the remote start option is great. The Cruze seems to have the typical horrible range that GM is known for so the this app takes care of that. I can't see paying for onstar past the freebie six months for remote start only.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

There are 2 apps for the Cruze that I have on my iPhone 4s. One is the myChevrolet and the other is the Remote Link. Mine shows my car phone number, minutes left, when they expire, Trip A MPG and number of miles, lifetime MPG and miles on the car, tire pressure, tank level, fuel left, fuel range, oil life left, remote possibilities, navigation, etc.


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

I love the app but if I use the fob I found the under the chin trick works great. Just put the remote under your chin as in touching your chin then press the button it works a lot farther. Not sure why but it works lol.


----------



## strngz0731 (Jan 10, 2012)

i guess the onstar app would be more useful for me if i have remote start, but i unfortunately don't... 
(at least the app was free!)
i haven't downloaded the other app yet, but if it doesn't offer me anything more than the onstar app does why should i?

it's what i get with a base model...

rock on!
joe


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

gregh2000 said:


> I love the app but if I use the fob I found the under the chin trick works great. Just put the remote under your chin as in touching your chin then press the button it works a lot farther. Not sure why but it works lol.


I would have the dealer check this out because my key FOB works at GREAT distances. I just hold it out in front of me. My car doesn't even have to be in view for it to work.


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

I have no problems with the fob range but across the mall parking lot the chin trick gets extra range lol.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

gregh2000 said:


> I have no problems with the fob range but across the mall parking lot the chin trick gets extra range lol.


Do you have a steel plate in your head?


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

lol no, it works for everyone. Try parking in a lot, walk away from the car so you are out of range even when holding it high. Next put the fob up to your chin key closed and press the button and it works.


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

like this

Quick Tips: How to Extend the Range of a Remote Car Door Opener - YouTube

i know corny video but thats how you do it.


----------

